
Visualizing the Cost of Rent in 140+ North American Cities - uptown
http://www.visualcapitalist.com/mapped-cost-rent-140-north-american-cities/
======
a-fried-egg
Why didn't you include Mexico and Mexico City? They're part of North America
too.

